# Where is the mute button on Kenwood KDC-X996



## pterpm (Mar 5, 2010)

Could you guys please, tell me where can i find the mute button on Kenwood KDC-X996

I read the instruction but there is nothing to say where is it ?

Do they even have that ?

Please, help 

Thank you


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Try hitting the 'back' button that has the u-turn arrow


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

on the remote


----------



## bark424 (Feb 16, 2013)

I guess I should say it's the ATT button on the remote. it doesn't mute completely but it does lower the volume considerably.


----------

